# new video- Spainish Grape Harvest, and must availability



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 22, 2014)

We just posted a new video about our 2014 grape harvest in the Montsant appelation of Spain, if you would like to purchase the must, contact us!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqX89T_gpi0[/ame]


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 22, 2014)

The available grape musts are cabernet sauvignon, merlot, grenache noir, syrah, carignan and tempranillo, 20 liters of crushed destemmed frozen must, equivalent to 50 pounds of grapes on teh vine. Also available is a 20 liter frozen pail of the signature white blend of the winery we work with- grenache blanc, macabeo and muscat alexandra.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello to all, I will be at Presque Isle Wine Cellars this weekend for the Chilean workshop and dinner, along with some samples of the wines made from the Spanish must. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Charles. I look forward to meeting you and there will be a few members from this forum there.


----------



## LeChat (Feb 20, 2015)

Link ? Also, do you ship to Canada?


----------



## ColemanM (Feb 20, 2015)

A link would be great. Where do you ship to? Would love to do a Tempranillo.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2015)

Go to www.piwine.com Yes it can be shipped.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Feb 21, 2015)

LeChat said:


> Link ? Also, do you ship to Canada?



Grapemasters is available in Canada, you can email [email protected] Pickup is available in the Toronto area, or we can ship,


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Feb 21, 2015)

Good morning, we currently have cab, merlot, grenache noir, and Carignan. Inventory shows a very small amount of Shiraz/syrah, which will need to be confirmed. Contact piwine.com for orders in the united states. Cheers,


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Feb 21, 2015)

LeChat said:


> Link ? Also, do you ship to Canada?



Grape masters is available in Canada, you can email [email protected] masters.com Pickup is available in the Toronto area, or we can ship,


----------



## heatherd (Feb 22, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Go to www.piwine.com Yes it can be shipped.



@Runningwolf
Your website states these are preorder for September delivery, is that correct?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2015)

heatherd said:


> @Runningwolf
> Your website states these are preorder for September delivery, is that correct?



I don't see that on the site. I'm sure it's there just not finding it. Anyways give them a call for what is available and when you can expect delivery. Some varieties are sold out. Thanks for looking.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Feb 23, 2015)

Let's get that email address correct. It is Charles I grapemasters.com


----------



## heatherd (Feb 23, 2015)

Ordered the Carignan and the Grenache Blanc/Muscat Alexandra/Macabeo blend.
Heather


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 23, 2015)

heatherd said:


> Ordered the Carignan and the Grenache Blanc/Muscat Alexandra/Macabeo blend.
> Heather



Do you mind telling what the cost was with shipping?


----------



## heatherd (Feb 23, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Do you mind telling what the cost was with shipping?



Will do, I am waiting on the shipping quote. The red pails are $135 and white blend is $150.
Heather


----------

